# Solved: PS2 to usb keyboard adapter not recognized Ubuntu 10.04



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

I recently built a new PC for a friend with Ubuntu 10.04 OS. I loaned him my only USB keyboard because the new PC has no PS2 connectors.It has worked fine since with no problems. I bought him a PS2/USB adapter so he could use his old Dell PS2 keyboard and it's not being recognized. I've used Linux but not very proficient with it. I know USB keyboards are a dime a dozen but was curious why it's not recognized?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

USB can to be a problem, but it is more a BIOS problem than a Linux problem.

You need to enter the BIOS and see if you can enable USB there . (Older computers do not have this ability. )

The BIOS starts USB, then Linux kicks in.

I have a PS2/USB adaptor for mouse and keyboard. It tends to be temperamental. Just now I had to unplug/replug and move it to a different USB socket before it worked.


----------



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

arochester said:


> USB can to be a problem, but it is more a BIOS problem than a Linux problem.
> 
> You need to enter the BIOS and see if you can enable USB there . (Older computers do not have this ability. )
> 
> ...


Since last nights post, I tried this adapter on 2 different Linux machines (10.04) and all of the USB ports on both PC's. None of them work using the PS2 adapter. I'm going to try it on a Windows machine this afternoon.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

It will be interesting to know if it works, or not.


----------



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

arochester said:


> It will be interesting to know if it works, or not.


Just tried it with XP and it don't work there either. I think this tells me this adapter is not working? Could be a bad keyboard but I kinda doubt it. I have used it a while back with no problems. I have another PS2/USB adapter someplace and I know it works. If I can find it I'll give it a try on all these PC's.

Thanks for your help though. I'm going to mark this post as resolved even though I think it's a bad part.


----------

